# Heart Procedure Friday...



## V-Bottom

I pray that God guides the Doctors hands and that I will fully recover. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## DCAVA

Prayers up for you V-Bottom


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Prayers up for you Brother.


----------



## sotexhookset

Prayers headed up for you.


----------



## KeeperTX

V-Bottom said:


> I pray that God guides the Doctors hands and that I will fully recover. In Jesus name, Amen.


Amen to that. Praying for you V-Bottom.


----------



## Flyingvranch

God has you in his mighty hands! Prayers for you and get well soon!


----------



## V-Bottom

Today is the Day....later folks


----------



## Crab Trap

Prayers sent!


----------



## old 37

Thoughts and Prayers!!


----------



## jdipper1

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Dmoore482

Praying for you buddy.


----------



## Tortuga

Heavy prayers up, Ed... Betcha all will turn out just fine


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

V-Bottom said:


> Today is the Day....later folks


Prayer for ya, V.


----------



## POCsaltdog

Prayers sent up sir. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent.


----------



## Flyingvranch

Any word on V-bottom?


----------



## KeeperTX

Flyingvranch said:


> Any word on V-bottom?


Anybody heard from V-bottom?


----------



## Flyingvranch

I have not heard anything. Hope he is doing well and he still needs our prayers till we hear any news.


----------



## KeeperTX

Flyingvranch said:


> I have not heard anything. Hope he is doing well and he still needs our prayers till we hear any news.


Amen. Let's continue praying for him in Jesus' name.


----------



## dbarham

Prayers up V


----------



## Profish00

V!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

KeeperTX said:


> Anybody heard from V-bottom?


PM from Ed says he got thru the 'procedure' OK...All seems to be well..

Scared but back at home now.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Tortuga said:


> PM from Ed says he got thru the 'procedure' OK...All seems to be well..
> 
> Scared but back at home now.


10-4 & glad he is OK. Prayer for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Flyingvranch

I'm glad he's home. That's always a good sign. If V reads this just know that we are all pulling and praying for ya buddy!


----------



## KeeperTX

Thanks Tortuga. That's good news. All glory to God.


----------



## atcfisherman

KeeperTX said:


> Amen to that. Praying for you V-Bottom.


In total agreement.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Danny O

Prayers for comfort and peace during the recovery process.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Prayers sent-


----------

